# What are these babies?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

What colour could this litter be:



















I had them from another breeder along with their mom, which is PEW SH, the dad's colour isn't known for sure but he might be colourpoint smoke (can't show pics of him since he's dead  ) All babies are red eyed.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look off white in your pix, so I'd guess they are Siamese. The eyes look like dark ruby. You just have to wait to see if the points come in at some later time.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They cannot be Siamese if Mom is a PEW.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is their mom, Snowie:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

She is PEW. The babies, I'm unsure of, but I do know they can't be siamese. Sorry.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

PEW can be made in other ways, they don't have to be cc. And they really do look like siamese kittens... Do you know what the grandparents are?

If she is an albino PEW and dad is a colourpoint smoke, then you would have half himalayan and half black eyed cream (or bone, depending where you are in the world) in the litter, but these kittens don't look like either.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's true Sarah. I always think of PEW = albino but it's not always the case. Good call!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't have any info on the ancestors, sorry.

And i'm not sure that dad was cp smoke at all - his breeder says he was not, the breeder of the litter says he was :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I meant carrying siamese, with very weak points if any. And like Sarah said, PEW isn't always albino. I'd love to see a list of possible combinations that could yield pink-eyed white or red-eyed white. Wouldn't c^h c^e look like a PEW or REW?

NVM about the list, I checked Finnmouse, and of course, there's a list there under white in the self section.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, a ch/ce is a colorpoint beige. They have black eyes. They can be bred selectively to be black-eyed siamese.


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

I was the breeder off this litter., I godt the mother from a feeder-breeder, and I didn't get any info on the parrens. the feeder-breeder had red mice ind a noter "for sale" thread. so it can be posebel that she is Ay_ cece pp

butt I daut it, becours it is wary new for DK to have the ce gen. only a handful nown breeders have et in there cp.

the farther wos NOT a siamese, becors he didn't look like the Siamese boy I godt from Lindberg, or himalaya hi swas to dark for that and had same but a little lighter body color as his points was. he had points and wos pink eyed and blue ish.
we do know that he is after sweedish colourpoint siamese linies...

the pops in the litter have rubi red eyes, and for me thay looked gray ish to gray/brown in the colour...

it pussels me what colour thay are.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Could the young be blue point siamese? They look more a silvery colour then a beige colour.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a new pic of the babies:










Not the best angle, but they are such little jumpers i had to be quick; snap a photo and put the lid back on the box :lol:


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

I wonder if they can be Ruby eyed bone ?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Heres a pic of the 3 females from the litter (there's was four but the 4th was a mini so had to be culled)





































They're all 3 very beautiful and really sweet girls 

One is sold, one is a keeper (the darkest), and the last problably stays here too, so i can see how they turn out as adults (they were weaned saturday, when they were 4 weeks old)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I still reckon they look siamese.

If dad was bluey colour with points and pink eyes, he sounds like blue point siamese to me as colourpoint beige and smoke have black eyes. If the mum is Ay/* ch/ch or even a/a ch/ch p/p, she would still appear as a pink eyed white and produce siamese kittens.

Sarah xxx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, i decided to keep 2 females for myself to see how they will look when they get older. If they do get point the they must be siamese, if they don't i have no idea, but they are pretty anyway :lol:

Just sold the 3rd female today, the boy who bought her was so happy with her - so nice to see people like "my" babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe diluted champagne....pretty in any case.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

How did these kittens turn out in the end?

Sarah xxx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

SarahY said:


> How did these kittens turn out in the end?
> 
> Sarah xxx


I kept 2 females, one has light grey points now and the other chokolatebrown points.

So i'm guessing 1 bluepoint and 1 chokolate/sealpoint siamese 

Here's a pic, sorry for the blurryness, but i needed a pic without flash and were they both looked at the camera 










Pretty girls both of them and so sweet and trustfull :love1 Funny they turned out to be so calm and trustfull when their mom is such a fearfull mouse. Anyway, the girls are named Dia & Noche, and besides their mom, they live with my broken chocolate tan girl Aurora and my broken black merle LH astrex girl Daisy. They seem to be so happy living with each other


----------

